# Do I have any shot of getting into Peter Stark?



## Elle Woods (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's my schpeal. I'm 23, with a BA in Finance/Inernational Business and a BA in Media Arts from Michigan State University. I have some experience, but not as much as a lot of people I've read on here.

-served as executive producer of msu telecasters, a student television organization that produces 6 television shows
-producer of "the show", America's longest running college sitcom
-homecoming court at Michigan state university
-graduated with a 3.2 avg from the msu honors college
-nominated for 2 NATAS Michigan Emmy awards in 2011 for a video I produced
-nominated for 3/won 1 NATAS Michigan Emmy this year for a video I produced.
-counselor at film camp hosted by MSU for middle school and high school students
-episodic series intern at the Academy of Television Arts and Sciences internship program in LA, worked a NBCUNI development offices for 3 weeks and then the set of "the office" for 5 weeks
-became a Canadian citizen to work on a film on Toronto, served as assistant to lead actress paz de la huerta
-travelled extensively, attending schools in Australia and england but also have visited Spain, Portugal, France, Italy, costa rica, Honduras, Belize, panama


So I really don't have that much film experience. I feel like I've lead a pretty interesting life though (eg. Being puked on by a monkey, jumping off cliffs in England, sailing across the channel to France in a force 9 gale, going to Australia by myself at age 11)

Do I have any chance whatsoever? My GPA was not the greatest because I had 3 jobs, an organization to run, a tv show to produce, plus a social life. Seems like everyone had a least a 3.5
Haven't taken the GRE yet but I usually do well on standardized tests.. 30 on the ACT, but I heard its more like the sat which I didn't do as well on.

I actually wrote Larry Turman last year about his book and he wrote me back!

So anyways, would this be enough to even consider applying? Or should I wait until I have more experience under my belt? I don't have money to work for free with internahips, so that's out. I'm moving to LA in 2 months hoping to start a career there. Maybe I'll have more to put on my app by then?

Please help!


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 19, 2012)

That's one hell of a resume....
You would have a better shot than most people.

Atleast based on what you've said, so apply. you got nothing to lose and i dont think the application fee will make even a nick in your wallet if you do own an organization.


----------



## Elle Woods (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha I don't own the organization, I ran it at my university. Well I guess it's worth a shot. I'll start studying for the GRE now I guess.. How many women get into this program? Is it even tougher for women to get in? I only ask because I know that women arent very well represented in the biz. Mike, are you going there, or a potential Starkie applicant as well?


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 20, 2012)

Being a woman should never deter you from applying nor will it lower you chances.
I actually just graduated from Chapman with a MFA in Film Production, Emphasis Editing.
At chapman, there are just as many female producers as there are male producers. I don't see why Stark will be stupid enough to lower your chances due to your gender.


----------



## Elle Woods (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you know Andrew Vallentine? He just graduated from chapman with an MFA in producing. He's like my best friend!


----------



## yonkondy (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd say there are just as many female Starkies as male Starkies.
I would definitely apply.
Just remember that the ideal candidate is highly intelligent, works very hard, and is a very creative thinker. That's what they look for.


----------



## Brice88 (Jun 20, 2012)

You have nothing to lose by applying, not to mention your resume is very impressive.  The Academy of Television Arts and Sciences Internship is as prestigious as it gets, and you have it buried in the middle of your qualifications!  Definitely hit on that and the international travel/living abroad, though the college activities are good too.  

Also, I'm of course biased since I go to AFI (albeit not for producing), however it might be worth checking out the program there as well.  Based on your resume I'm quite confident you would get in, and the school's conservatory model is really good at training you in all the facets of producing (though Stark is more prestigious across the industry and does regularly churn out studio execs if that's what you want to do).  Also you don't need to take the GRE for AFI, and the school isn't particularly concerned with your GPA as long as it meets a (very) minimal threshold.

Bottom line: if film school is what you want then go for it.  The application process is notoriously unpredictable but you have solid credentials that make you a strong candidate for any program.


----------

